# Seresto Collar $20 Mail-In Rebate



## DukeGSD

I found this when searching for the best price for the Seresto collar. The purchase has to be made by 11/20/13 and rebate postmarked by 12/15/13. There is plenty of time, so take advantage of it now.

Flea & Tick Control: Seresto Flea & Tick Collars for Dogs

*To receive your $20.00 Seresto rebate, simply set a reminder and save! Visit SerestoRebate.com to set an automatic reminder that helps take the guesswork out of your pet's flea and tick treatment schedule. Once your reminder is set, you'll be able to download a mail-in rebate for $20 off your recent Seresto purchase. Schedule your reminder now at SerestoRebate.com. Rebate requests must include the online mail-in rebate form (fully completed) and the receipt for product purchase. Product must be purchased by 11/20/13. Rebate requests must be postmarked by 12/15/13. *Two rebates maximum per household.* Please allow 6-8 weeks for rebate check delivery.


----------



## DukeGSD

Here is the fine print from the rebate form:

"Mail-in rebate offer valid only with eligible product purchase during valid mail-in rebate offer period. Offer may not be combined with any other Bayer product offers. Offer not available to Bayer Animal Health employees, spouses or immediate family members. Only SerestoTM manufactured for the U.S. (EPA registered product as shown on bottom of tin, ‘EPA Reg. No. 11556-155’) is eligible for this rebate offer. Rebate requests must include: 1) Completed mail-in rebate form, and 2) original receipt for product purchased from veterinary clinic or authorized retailer. *Product purchased at PetSmart, Petco, Pet Supplies Plus and Pet Supermarket is not eligible for this rebate.* Product must be purchased between 1/1/2013 and 11/30/13. Rebate requests must be postmarked by 12/15/13. Bayer is not responsible for late, lost, damaged or misdirected mail. This offer is valid in U.S. only, except where prohibited, taxed or restricted by law. Pet owners may redeem one Seresto rebate per pet and two Seresto rebates per household. To qualify for this rebate(s), you must be a legal U.S. resident and be 18 years or older. Only actual purchaser of the qualifying product may participate in this rebate program. Bayer reserves the right to modify or withdraw this promotion at any time. Please allow 6-8 weeks for rebate check delivery. Rebate checks are void 90 days after date of issuance. For questions about rebate fulfillment, please call 1-866-789-3189."


----------

